#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Zo doen we het dus niet...

## wimbru



----------


## AJB

HAHAHA moet je die truss zien staan op blokjes hout... Echt supertriest !

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Dit is echt een van de engste bouwsels die ik hier ooit op het forum heb zien langskomen...

----------


## rene.derksen

Sommige pics zien er mooi uit, alleen durf ik niet eens naar de rigging te kijken. En je hoeft hier niks vanaf te weten en je weet al dat dit gevaarlijk is! Hier zal ik echt niet onder gaan staan brrrr.

En dat eerste plaatje, is dat de nieuwste versie van eurotruss of wat?[:I][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## jakobjan

hoe verzinnen ze het. 1 lollig persoon..  die denkt dat hij nog met blokjes moet spelen en klaar is de rotzooi

----------


## jakobjan

hoe verzinnen ze het. 1 lollig persoon..  die denkt dat hij nog met blokjes moet spelen en klaar is de rotzooi

----------


## Rv

Ohoh, één goeie trap tegen die blokkenstapel en feest kan beginnen ...

----------


## DjFlo

Wie verzind dit he[xx(]?

groeten

floris

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> 
> Dit is echt een van de engste bouwsels die ik hier ooit op het forum heb zien langskomen...



nounou, ik heb wel ergere misbouwsels gezien. Een spanbandje is altijd nog sterker dan een ti-wrap :Smile:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Heeft Cobi die houten blokken over het hoofd gezien?

----------


## DJ.T

De truss op die eerste foto ziet er ook flink doorgeroest uit, blij dat ik daar niet aanwezig was.

----------


## kwaak

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> ...



heb je daar ook foto's van? ik zou wel eens willen weten met hoeveel ti-wraps de truss vasthing!

----------


## jurjen_barel

AAAAHHH!!! Niet te geloven, zelfs een 14jarige zou het nog veiliger kunnen opbouwen! Een blokje hout lijkt me btw minder erg, dan er tegenaan leunen en dat het geheel van alle blokken afschuift!

----------


## kwaak

nou eh dat weet ik zo net nog niet...
dan is het denk ik stilte voor de storm, want je kan erop wachten dat de rest gaat schuiven en meegaat!

----------


## erik_gj

jee zeker iemand met zijn blokken doos aan de slag gegaan nadat ze geconstateerd hadden dat die mhtjes toch wel erg laag hingen [xx(]

die eerste foto heb ik al eens eerder voorbij zien komen volgens mij

----------


## Drive inn tnt

deze persoon doet alles precies zo als het niet moet[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> 
> Heeft Cobi die houten blokken over het hoofd gezien?



Nee hoor, ik doelde eigenlijk op een construktie die ik laatst hier op het forum zag. Piramide in elkaar gezet met ti-wraps en scharnieren.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> ...



Moet je effe goed zoeken. Stonden 2 maanden terug op dit forum.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> nou eh dat weet ik zo net nog niet...



Kijk ff in je Nederlands boek, naar de definitie van "hyperbool"  :Wink: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door erik_gj_
> die eerste foto heb ik al eens eerder voorbij zien komen volgens mij



Nu je het zegt... Me2 [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Mark-LED

J*z*s wat een constructie is dat [:0]
Dat deed ik zelfs nog beter met m'n 2 haakjes (verleden tijd inmiddels)

Foto 1 is niet dezelfde locatie als foto 2&3  :Wink:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Weet je wat nou nog het ergste is??

Dit gaat gewoon goed, als mensen door dommigheid grove fouten maken loopt het goed af, maar als je altijd je krachten berekend en een keer een safety vergeet, dan komt het naar beneden zetten.

iemand die altijd te hard rijdt krijgt ook nooit een prent en als je je altijd aan de snelheid houdt wordt he die ene keer dat je wel te hard rijdt gepakt.

Raar maar waar

Grz

Ps. ik ben het er wel mee eens dat er wel ernstiger dingen op het forum staan/stonden

----------


## erik_gj

waar ik me ook over verbaas is het feit dat als je over zulk spul beschikt je niet eens de moeite neemt om die cirkel met clamps vast te zetten, maar gewoon een spanbandje pakt. en hoe hangt die beamer dan (of wat daar op dat plankje zit met ducktape) zijn dat 4 safety's die aan een triplex plaatje zitten ofzo?

----------


## kwaak

sorry jurjen zo kwam het niet op me over...
is er trouwens ookal iemand opgevallen hoe mooi het is afgekabeld?

----------


## djRobbie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door erik_gj_
> 
> waar ik me ook over verbaas is het feit dat als je over zulk spul beschikt je niet eens de moeite neemt om die cirkel met clamps vast te zetten, maar gewoon een spanbandje pakt. en hoe hangt die beamer dan (of wat daar op dat plankje zit met ducktape) zijn dat 4 safety's die aan een triplex plaatje zitten ofzo?



Dat was ook mijn gedachten.
Gezien de apparatuur lijkt me dit nou niet een amateur bedrijfje en zou je denken dat ze wel beter weten.
Blijkbaar niet dus

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> is er trouwens ookal iemand opgevallen hoe mooi het is afgekabeld?



Dat vlechtwerk bedoel je?

----------


## cobi

Trouwens, we doen nu wel heel geschokt allemaal, maar als je je ogen de kost geef kom je dit soort gekkigheid veel te vaak tegen. Het is niet eens een zeldzaam verschuinsel.

Hoe vaak ik bedrijven niet scharnieren zie gebruiken om trussen bij elkaar te houden, en dan voor het gemak laten we ook nog maar effe het ene trussje op het andere trussje 'leunen' via het scharnier.

Afgelopen zondag ben ik naar de Red Bull zeepkisten race in Nijmegen geweest, jammer dat ik geen fototoestel bij me had. Ze hadden daar een constructie verzonnen van een 1 VMB statief, vast gesjord aan lantaarnpalen. De poten van de VMB waren niet uigeklapt. Op het statief hadden ze een T-stukje gemaakt van truss van ongeveer 1,5 meter. Aan dat T-trussje hingen dan 2 UPA's en 2 MSL4 kasten (wat kan dat nou helemaal wegen?). Van deze contructies stonden er een stuk of 15 tussen/boven het publiek.

----------


## od

volgens hun site zijn hier niet aan hun proefstuk toe!!

----------


## LJ_jacob

ah deze jongens hebben duidelijk een aantal stappen overgeslagen, direct van de blokkendoos naar de drive in  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> deze persoon doet alles precies zo als het niet moet[]



die krijgt dus een ISO 9000-2000 cerifticaat voor 
Volkomen, Volslagen en Volledig Onbenul.
Maar waar moesten we nou over praten als er niet meer van dit soort 
gootsteenhersens rondliepen.
PS:
"hebbie-nog-een-klus?
voor-mij-en-me-stalen-truss?"

&
2Cobi.... graag de foto's-bewijzen-onderbouwing
we kunnen niet genoeg idiotie laten zien.
misschien moet er een forumpje komen getiteld:
Disco-Door-Debielen  of  Het-Hersenloos-Hijsen  of  Brainless-Building

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 2Cobi.... graag de foto's-bewijzen-onderbouwing
> we kunnen niet genoeg idiotie laten zien.
> misschien moet er een forumpje komen getiteld:
> Disco-Door-Debielen  of  Het-Hersenloos-Hijsen  of  Brainless-Building



Ik zal in de toekomst mijn fototoestel eens wat meer gebruiken voor dit soort akties.

----------


## Stefan17

Heb je deze foto's zelf gemaakt? In dat geval heb je de boosdoeners toch wel even goed toegesproken he?  :Smile: 

Je zou bijna hopen dat het een keer fout gaat, anders gaan ze misschien nog jaren op deze manier door.
Laat het maar een keer inzakken tijdens het opbouwen! [:I]

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stefan17_
> 
> Heb je deze foto's zelf gemaakt? In dat geval heb je de boosdoeners toch wel even goed toegesproken he? 
> 
> Je zou bijna hopen dat het een keer fout gaat, anders gaan ze misschien nog jaren op deze manier door.
> Laat het maar een keer inzakken tijdens het opbouwen! [:I]



En het liefst ook als de opdrachtgever erbij is. Weten ze gelijk dat ze de volgende keer iets meer moeten investeren bij een fatsoenlijk licht-geluid bedrijf.

----------


## proetsie

Dacht al dat ik deze foto's ooit al eens tegengekomen had. 
Ze komen van deze site www.dekasound.be . Kdenk zelfs dat hij nog al wel van die stunten uitgevoerde heeft.

----------


## Mark-LED

dubb. cd speler BST met *doorspoelwiel*

LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## od

anders moet je eens gaan zien op www.tbkevents.be
hoe men takelt aan tentmasten. kan jammer genoeg de foto's er niet opkrijgen.

----------


## -Bart-

zoiets?

----------


## tomv

Heb ze ook juist allemaal eens rustig bekeken.

Hangt dat T-stuk nu door of is dat gezichtsbedrog????
Ziet er anders ma hennig vies uit

Arme mensen, die daar (onwetend) staan te feesten.

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tomv_
> 
> Heb ze ook juist allemaal eens rustig bekeken.
> 
> Hangt dat T-stuk nu door of is dat gezichtsbedrog????
> Ziet er anders ma hennig vies uit
> 
> Arme mensen, die daar (onwetend) staan te feesten.



Idd ik zie het ook van T-stuk in de cirkel[xx(]
En verder tja.. nie veel op te zegge :Frown: 

groeten

floris

----------


## wimbru

Even terugkomen op onze vriend dekasound.  Dit was dus niet de eerste maal hoe hij de cirkel bevestigd... Let eens op hoe de eerste spanband bevestigd is.

----------


## Skepers

Dit moet een keer mis gaan. Zo vraag je er wel om natuurlijk. Maar hopen dat t niet tijdens een feest gebeurd.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tomv_
> Hangt dat T-stuk nu door of is dat gezichtsbedrog????



Is gezichtsbedrog... Voor je idee loopt de circel door, maar in plaats daarvan komt er een T-stuk, dat recht is (lees: de circel loopt niet door) en daarom lijkt ie doorgezakt. Vergroot m maar eens uit en leg er een lineaal langs of zo.  :Wink:

----------


## tomv

d8 het al.
En die spanband dan [xx(]
Aan een dwarsstaaf (of hoe ge het ook noemt) vastgehangen.
En dan ook nog es overal witte contactdozen :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo tomv
Da's om te laten zien hoe sterk die diagonalen (dwarsstaven?) wel niet zijn!
(En hoe 'zot, die techniekers' die dat doen!)

----------


## tomv

juist diagonalen, dat was het woord wat ik zocht.

Ik hoop alleen dat als er iet gebeurd enkel de mensen van die firma aanwezig zijn,
niet tijdens het feestje, want dan,...

----------


## LuPuS

Inderdaad die 2 laatste foto's komen van dekasound.

Die eerste foto heb ik gemaakt...

Is afkomstig van in Sankt Vith in de Oostkantons van België, vanop het MG Ball dit jaar. Deze foto's staan nog altijd op het internet, op mijn host, maar vindt het eigenlijk jammer dat ze van de server van dekasound gehaald worden en van mijn server en dat wimbru de foto's op de server van falco ( www.falco.be ) zet... (die ook niet altijd goed in hun poten staan, heb al 1x contact gehad met falco die niet ver van mij gevestigd is, namelijk Willem Van Vlaenderen, en die zei van: "Haha wij kunnen toch niet onder de prijzen van "naamconcurrent", maar toch goed geprobeerd hé?) en dan op een fora als dit wordt gepost... Hij weet niet vanwaar de eerste foto komt, maar dacht er toch eens mee te lachen?

Dit vindt ik echt niet kunnen!

Foto op mijn site, nu al aangepast met copyright: http://files.the-djs.be/xxxMGBALLpic...s/image19.html

Meerdere foto's: http://files.the-djs.be/xxxMGBALLpics

Heb ook een eigen thread hierover gestart trouwens!

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...Terms=St.,Vith

----------


## Scan head

Ik heb nog iets dat echt niet kan...

Kom ik op de site van mijn oude (middelbare) school zie ik dat ze een examen stunt hebben..ik de fotos dol enhousiast bekijken...kom ik bij het gedeelte van de drive in show...Zie ik hun 'truss installatie' :S 1 duwtje en dag apparatuur!

Niet te geloven... Wat slecht afgewerkt en super onveilig:S

Ik zal de drive in wel eens een mailtje sturen...

http://www.dockinga.nl/vmboth/afb/ex.../photo_34.html

----------


## STim

Sjonge jonge dat is echt verschrikkelijk om te zien ! Waar is je gezond verstand ?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Allereerst: je moet wel erg wanhopig zijn om zo'n kleine drive-in op je *examenfeest* te laten draaien.

Ten tweede: volgens mij houdt die (ahum) "truss" nog niet eens die 3 t-bars PAR 36 / 46.

Ten derde: ziet er niet uit. Ze hebben een erg slechte (lees: geen) afwerking!

----------


## rinus bakker

MAAR: zonder stateieven is het wel lekker GOEDKOOP.
In de RIE wordt gewoon opgenomen dat iedereen een persoonlijke instructie krijgt:
nergens tegen duwen of aan trekken! 

Veiligheid is toch een kwestie van kansberekining en statistiek.
Voor een of twee doden minder per jaar gaan de Nederlandse Staat en Spoorwegen ook geen 3miljard uitgeven aan een beter treinbeveiligingssysteem.

----------


## rinus bakker

En nu serieus:
wat voor school-opperhoofd en organisatie loopt daar rond?
die mist elk besef van verantwoordelijkheid en gevoel voor veiligheid.
Waar is het gezonde verstand als je het nodig hebt? (in de portemonnaie?)

Deporteren naar de Sahara, dit soort disco's + schoolhoofden + organisaties! (de imbecielen)

----------


## Scan head

Even geinformeerd bij mijn broertje, nu leerling op die school. Hij heeft uit betrouwbare bronnen gehoor dat de leerlingen dit zelf georganiseerd hadden en dat ze deze drive in hebben gehuurd omdat het vrienden waren van hun :S

Ik laat de Betrokkene Drive in ook wel even deze topic laten zein (via broertje) en hopen dat ze tot bezinning komen :S

----------


## AJB

Wat verschrikkelijk...[:0] Waardeloze shit, met vriendinnetje bij de draaitafel. 1 van die gasten is ontzettend h*m*f*el, te zien aan zijn net iets te korte hesje...

Typisch geval van mensen die 10 meter onder grond beter tot hun recht komen...[B)]

----------


## Scan head

Huurkosten Drive in:

Koud biertje en leuke avond samen :S

----------


## jurjen_barel

Als ik zo de rest van de foto's bekijk, trekt niemand zich iets van de "drive-in" aan. Iedereen ligt te slapen (of doet tenminste een poging daartot), of ze proberen zich toch nog maar te vermaken met een potje full-contact Twister. Zegt genoeg over de prestaties van de drive-in lijkt me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

op zich moet ik zeggen dat ik het wel leuk vindt dat scholen dat doen. maar iets opletten was der nie bij. 

en ja merk het bij ons op school ook dat het zo goed koop mogenlijk moet. 

stemming zat der wel erg goed in als je de foto's ziet.

----------


## DJP-BIM

drive-in?? opgeraapt zooitje,
de tranen zouden me zowat in de ogen schieten bij het bekijken van die foto  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## speakerfreak

vaag zooitje figure daaro zeg pff

----------


## Juriaan

Oke wat een bagger
ik heb zelf ook nog nie veel
maar ik snap dat het zo niet moet
enne is dit een Feest&gt;?

dan moet je toch danse nie slapen:P

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> enne is dit een Feest&gt;?
> 
> dan moet je toch danse nie slapen :P



Kun je nagaan hoe gezellig de DJ's waren en hoe goed ze konden draaien.

Nee, die zullen hiermee reclame maken. Zullen na dit optreden cker de hele agenda meteen mogen vullen met optredens, NOT  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juriaan

Maarjah
iedereen sliep toch dus konden ze de "vriendin" ook ff laten draaien

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> Maarjah
> iedereen sliep toch dus konden ze de "achterlijke sloerie" ook ff laten draaien



Dat slaat dus weer nergens op. Ken je haar dan? Misschien kan ze wel beter mixen dan jij! Dit valt onder discriminatie op grond van geslacht als ik dit zo lees [V]

----------


## Wietse

jep jurjen jij was daarjuist die manne ook aan't afkraken op hun uiterlijk  :Stick Out Tongue:  misschien was dit wel een super geil feestje en zo heb ik er ook meegemaakt hoor  :Wink: 

maarja dat kan ik dus niet weten en jij ook niet he manneke!

waarom weet iedereen het altijd zoveel beter op een forum?...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wietse_
> jep jurjen jij was daarjuist die manne ook aan't afkraken op hun uiterlijk



Huh, ik kan daar niets over terugvinden (nee kep niets gewijzigd/gedelete) Ik heb enkel gezegd dat ze vast erg goed waren, omdat iedereen sliep. Daarmee zeg ik iets over hun "functie" en dat heeft niets te maken over hun uiterlijk.

Wel had AJB een opmerking over een kort hesje, misschien dat je ons door de war haalt?

----------


## Juriaan

Hoezo?
iemand anders zei achterlijke sloerie! en die heeft ut nu veranderd hé AJB!!

----------


## Wietse

ja het zal dat zijn...

heeft vroeger niemand gedacht zo zal dat wel stevig zijn? of wie staat er nu nooit eens op zijn buro-stoel met wieltjes...

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wietse_
> 
> ja het zal dat zijn...
> 
> heeft vroeger niemand gedacht zo zal dat wel stevig zijn? of wie staat er nu nooit eens op zijn buro-stoel met wieltjes...



...Daar komt nog bij dat een stoel toch wel zeker een persoon van 80 kg moet kunnen dragen.... op een tafel kan je ook wel met z'n tweeën zitten....Moet dus kunnen [V][xx(][B)]

----------


## Wietse

het zijn de rolletjes eronder die gevaarlijk zijn!

----------


## Juriaan

Ik sta op me Bureau Stoel:P

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> 
> iemand anders zei achterlijke sloerie! en die heeft ut nu veranderd hé AJB!!



Innocent until guilty has been proven...

----------


## moderator

Bij deze ben je dan schuldig bevonden...
Mag het nu weer ergens over gaan? dank u.

----------


## flurk

Kunnen de foto's ergens anders opgehaald worden ik krijg die niet binnen.

----------


## Scan head

Jawel,

http://www.dockinga.nl/vmboth/afb/ex...004/index.html

Page 2, foto 41.

----------


## NiTRO

Euh ja gezellig......zo'n pyama feestje.....dus....

----------


## FiëstaLj

Staat dat ding nou op poten of hangt ie ? want dat is niet echt duidelijk op de foto...

----------


## peterzz

Het frame hangt.. en het gaat om de (nu net) gemarkeerde takel..

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Gezond is het absoluut niet, valt dus niet goed te praten.
Maar in de plaatselijke festivaltentjes en dergelijke meer zie je vaak veel erger, met véél meer belasting ... [|)]

mvg,

----------


## erik_gj

ik begrijp het niet helemaal wat is de fout? de hoek die de kabel maakt met de truss? of lijkt het dat de handtakel aan de tl's is vastgemaakt?

----------


## rinus bakker

Fraai staaltje van schuine reeptrek! Zo verboden als de 'jaroemariba'.
Alleen hadden op de foto ook die takels aan de andere zijde wel in een rood hok gemogen...
Aktie is reactie, en als je goed oplet zie je de hijskettingen daar ook flink scheef staan... 
de bos ellende van de stuurketting kamoefleert het alleen wat meer.
{Dit is vast in de RAI - in een van die hallen naast de Europahal?} 
Firma-naam beginnend met een 'S' of 'E' en eindigend op 'r' of 'h'??

----------


## MeElmo

was zeker te lui om een bridle te maken, of het kwam niet in zijn woordenboek voor...

maar als ik zo een beetje kijk, zover dit mogelijk is, beetje vage foto. dan hangt het hele frame een beetje vreemd in de takels..
het kan ook aan de foto liggen, maar aangezien die mooie reeptrek ga ik er van uit dat het gewoon erg fout is ingehangen..

----------


## rinus bakker

you'll bet your ''s!

----------


## od

zoals blijkt uit hun foto's van juni dit jaar heeft dit forum hun
nog steeds niets bijgebracht. (zie foto's schuimparty 2004)
man,man,man......

----------


## DJEM

Goed, geen t-stukken ed gebruiken, is wel pure luiheid, verders wat ik gezien heb.. wist niet dat wind-up zoveel konden dragen, veel, heel veel witte draden. Dacht ook niet dat een tentframe zo storm en bliksem veilig was om daar rigging aan te hangen.

Wat die cirkel met spanband bevestiging betreft, twijfelachtig. Een spanband van formaat, lijkt deze op kan 2 ton dragen, hij is zo gelegd dat verschuiven 123 niet mogelijk is. Doch het punt, een dwarsstang van de truss, waar ze hem aan vast haken is idioot te noemen. 

Ik zou die spanband wel leggen, maar dan als in case of emergency. Voor de hoofdbevestiging zou ik toch iets degelijkers gebruiken....

Gebruik je een spanband, waar de spanner op dezelfde plaats terug komt als de haak, fang de haak dan aan de spanner en er gebeurd niks mee!. Doch veel bochten maken het lastig te spannen.

Wat die drive-in betreft. Een drive-in, tja als je naar de betekenis kijkt van het woord klopt het deels. Laten we het zo zien, iemand die wat probeert. Zal hopelijk wel snel genoeg ondervinden waarom er niet zoveel klanten zijn op familie, vrienden en kenissen na dan.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 postings van LJ2000 verwijderd,
met een bijna identieke inhoud over alleen maar oude koeien.
We mogen best zaken van twijfelachtig of ronduit hilarisch of levensgevaarlijk enz. aan de kaak stellen, maar niet telkens weer beginnen over dezelfde zaak.
Dan wordt dit forum zoiets als de televisie in de zomer: alleen maar herhalingen.... 
en daar kijkt dan geen hand naar.
En... we moeten ook de mensen of bedrijven de kans gunnen er wat van op te steken /iets mee te doen ten goede.

Dus nieuwe 'bijna-rampzalige' dingen: 
OK, die kunnen we plaatsen zonder aanzien des persoon maar wel met kracht van argumenten. 
Oude koeien echter bij voorkeur en graag goed ver onder de zoden laten liggen. 
Het stinkt hier soms toch al flink. Daar hoeft geen oude lijkenlucht meer bij.

----------


## michiel2

Geen idee of deze al in de thread is geweest (de hoofdlink wel), maar ik vond hem wel grappig:

http://www.dekasound.be/images/tuinf...k/SANY0016.JPG

 Ik kan me van EHBO-cursus wel iets herinneren dat je gebruik moest maken van de materialen die je hebt....

----------


## daantje

is al aan geweest  :Wink: 
grtz daniël

----------


## Studio Moved

hallo

toen ik een tijdje geleden reageerde op het gastenboek van dekasound werd mijn post (2x) verwijderd en kreeg ik de volgende mail toegestuurd:

Beste



Wie begint er niet met prutsen met weinig materiaal???



En is een cirkeltje ophangen met spanbanden van 2,5 ton dan zo onveilig???

Vind ik persoonlijker veiliger of die onnozele klemmetjes dat je kan kopen.



Koen


Sommige mensen zullen het nooit leren denk ik  dan

grtz

----------


## rinus bakker

*2Studio Moved*:
Dat zou dus kunnen inhouden dat Koen vind
- dat ie nog steeds tot de beginnende prutsers mag worden gerekend.... waarvan akte!
- dat hij van 'spanbanden' nog steeds niet weet waarvoor die ontwikkeld zijn (met spots kun je ook een ruimte verwarmen -&gt; maar ze zijn er niet voor ontwikkeld!) 
en ook niet welke risico's er verder kleven aan het gebruik van dit soort lastdragend materiaal met een laag smeltpunt in de buurt van warmtebronnen. 
En daarmee sluit deze opmerking dus naadloos aan bij de vorige.
En als hij het over 'die onnozele klemmetjes' heeft, zegt dat meer over hemzelf dan over de klemmetjes! 

En mogen we Koen dus alsnog inscharen bij de groep van de 'eeuwige prutsers'.
Misschien moeten we daarvoor dan toch maar een aparte categorie in het leven roepen...
waarbij we de datum en de tijd van waarnmening als 'bewijs' meenemen in de melding van het waargenomen prutswerk.
Tenslotte is er een verzuchting die luidt: "Sommige mensen leren het nooit".
Dat heb ik zelf met de maximum snelheid... maar daarvoor krijg ik dan wel regelmatig een 
(af-)rekening gepresenteerd. 
Voor Koen kan zelfs prutswerk nog worden afgesloten met een rekening.
Daar klopt iets niet, want ik mag de overheid ook niet een faktuur sturen nadat ik het bewijs geleverd heb dat ik voor de tig-ste keer op een snelweg te hard heb gereden zonder ongelukken te krijgen of veroorzaken.....  
Een broodjeszaak stuurt ook geen rekening naar de VWA (Voedsel en Waren Autoriteit) als er zwaar met de hygiene wordt geknoeid en er toch geen gevallen/claims van voedselvergiftiging worden ingediend....
Hoe ontnemen we Koen het recht op het sturen van facturen als dit op prutswerk kan voortborduren?
De overheid (Europa, lidstaten, provincies en/of steden) verzint allerlei regels en laat daarna de controle en handhaving ervan achterwege..... (behalve met die flitspalen dan!)

----------


## Stevie

Reaktie op foto die Michiel2 heeft gepost:  Is die bovenste brug die dient als middelpunt waar het zeil op rust (net boven de reklame van dekasound) niet ondersteund door een pak stro?  Ik kan het er zelf niet goed uit afleiden maar als dit het geval is breken we toch alle records!

----------


## st0mpie

Hooi, stro heeft dikke gele stengels en dit is duidelijk een hele fijne gras structuur, derhalve hooi dus

----------


## rinus bakker

En nu weer terzake?

We zouden een Internet programma moeten maken getiteld:
"Knoeien doe je zo!"

----------


## Percy

Och Rinus, als je het lief vraagt krijg je misschien wel een plekje in de J&H nieuwsbrief  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahahaha, en dan Rinus?? ik ben bang dat degene die daar alle foto's moet gaan plaatsen de komende 3 maanden wel vrij mag nemen of idd zijn nachtrust vaarwel kan zeggen.

ik denk dat als we allemaal een half uurtje zouden zoeken we genoeg fotomateriaal onder de noemer "knoeien doe je zo" kunnen vinden om een complete webserver mee te overbelasten.

het is Naar maar Waar! Maar de tijd zal leren of het goed blijft gaan.

en ik hoop voor degenen die met DEKASOUND te maken krijgen in de toekomst van we, want je hebt toch een aardig probleem als je zo'n trusscirceltje terug het rig in mag koppen omdat een diagonaal afbreekt of een spanbandje knapt.

----------


## moderator



----------


## jadjong

Sifonische koppelingen, na conische wordt dit de nieuwe standaard? Ik vind het al heel wat dat het pvc niet gebroken is door het eigen gewicht van de truss.

----------


## tomv

Maar hij wordt dan ook ontlast door die speciale constructie.
Of was dat nodig omdat ze de pennen vergeten waren thuis [^]

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja, deze combinatie van plastic buis-hulsen en een morsig spanbandje 
is oneindig veel beter in sterkte en veiligheid 
dan dat gedoe met die aluminium binnenbuisjes en van die stalen M10 bouten daardoorheen.
Die trussen lijken verdacht veel op de trusstypes die Altrex ooit 15 jaar geleden maakte en verhuurde...
en daarna maar mee gestopt is omdat het te veel 'odd-balls' in de sector waren.
het was dus al niet veel (hoewel ik er ooit redelijk grote producties mee gedraait heb, maar je moest wel verdomd goet narekenen wat je ermee ging doen), maar op deze manier is het dus helemaal niks! 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Als die komeet ooit gaat vallen laat dan de 'bedenker' hiervan de eerste zijn die hem vol op zijn knars krijgt.

Waar is de ArbeidsInspectie als je ze nodig hebt?  
Die komen altijd achteraf zeggen dat het zo niet moest ..........
- nou is dat voor 85% van de mensen in deze business ook wel duidelijk.
maar voor die 15% idioten die dit soort werk afleveren is juist de hand van de handhaver de enig aangewezen terechtwijzer.

----------


## TVV

Die zal het nooit leren...

----------


## Studio Moved

Als je op deze manier werkt is het natuurlijk niet moeilijk om goedkoop te leveren! Dan betaal ik liever iets meer voor materiaal waar ik zeker van ben dat het niet tegen de grond gaat!

----------


## jens

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_



ik zal binnekort is aan de loodgieter vragen of die me truss in elkaar komt zetten......moet wel zeggen dat een loodgieter altijd de druk erop zet...in dit geval gaat hij juist te werkt...zal best wel wat druk op staan

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jens_
> moet wel zeggen dat een loodgieter altijd de druk erop zet...in dit geval gaat hij juist te werkt...zal best wel wat druk op staan



die druk is heel wat minder spannend dan de trek die hier op komt.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door TVV_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die zal het nooit leren...



Die "DK" van deze griebus staat natuurlijk voor 
Domme Knul of 
Doordrammende Knoeier.
We zullen maar eens gaan nadenken aan een 

Forum-Award voor de Prutser van het Jaar...
Iedereen mag meedingen (en anderen opgeven voor) een nominatie.
Daarna staat het vrij om commentaar te geven.
En aan het eind gaan we stemmen ....
Zoiets? 
daarbij zal deka vast goede kansen maken!

----------


## LuPuS

Lol den DK, heb daar ooit eens een Carré gehuurd, is niet ver van ons gesitueerd...
Dit is toch tegen alle rigging wetten in? -

----------


## rinus bakker

2 LuPuS:
He, wat vertel je me nu
zijn er echt rigging wetten?
Heb je datums en nummers voor me?

----------


## moderator

Enige rigging wet die ik ken is die van de zwaartekracht...
Verder is het natuurlijk uitermate fijn dat de firma dekasound zulke heerlijke blunders online plaatst en ind e disclaimer van de dekasound site staat heel prettig vermeld dat ze het fijn vinden als er gelinkt wordt naar die site: kortom...ze willen echt duidelijk maken dat ze daar weten hoe je op alle denkbare manieren truss kunt mishandelen en dat strobalen echt geschikt zijn als spacer....

Ergens heb ik wel de idee dat deze mensen echt niet beter weten. Iemand ze al eens uitgenodigd om mee te discu dingesen alhier?

----------


## rinus bakker

DeKa = 
De Kneuzen? 
Doorzettende Knoeiers?

----------


## michiel2

Hmm, misschien dat je even kunt mailen of je voor die 125 Euro huurprijs inclusief strobaal is
 (Verhuur -&gt; nieuw -&gt; onderste item). Nou ja, 2 stuks dan want anders staat het dak scheef.

----------


## driesmees

Beste mensen, 
ik heb contact gehad met de eigenaar en bouwer van de hier geplaatste constructie, het blijkt dat alles qua rigging in orde is, en dat de gegevens over de tent toegeleverd werden door de tentenboer. We mogen hier dus zeker niet spreken over slechte rigging.

Mijn oprechte excuses aan de bouwer van deze constructie...


Dries Mees

----------


## tuurKE

Hey Dries, 

ik heb deze foto ook willen plaatsen. Maar ik heb zelf een verleden bij deze firma en al problemen genoeg gehad met deze mensen. 
Daarom bedankt dat jij het ook hebt opgemerkt en hebt willen plaatsen.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## G-LiTe

Het verbaast me enorm dat de 'tentboer' dit toelaat.
Zo een 'prutsproject' wordt altijd leuk als het een beetje gaan waaien want er gaat dan een
opmerkelijk verschil in 'stijfheid' tentoongespreid worden tussen het flexibel tentzeil en tentschoren met scharnierbevestiging en de starre trussgrid.

Soms zou je willen dat het fout gaat eh (oei, ben ik een slecht mens?)

G-LiTe

----------


## STim

Ik was zelf ook aanwezig en heb vanaf het begin van de avond tegen mijn kameraden gezegd van er maar niet onder te gaan staan...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G-LiTe_
> 
> Het verbaast me enorm dat de 'tentboer' dit toelaat.
> Zo een 'prutsproject' wordt altijd leuk als het een beetje gaan waaien .........
> 
> Soms zou je willen dat het fout gaat eh (oei, ben ik een slecht mens?)



Hallo Geert,

helemaal met je eens - en dus ben ik ook een slecht mens.
Maar dit soort gochelaars maken wel dat onze branche nog steeds een cowboy imago heeft -
en dito gagages mag / kan berekenen....

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G-LiTe_
> 
> Het verbaast me enorm dat de 'tentboer' dit toelaat.
> 
> G-LiTe



Mij verbaast dit niet,want de tentboer waar deze tent van is komt de tent een paar dagen van te voren opzetten en komt deze na het weekend pas terug ophalen. voor de rest laat hij zich niet zien!!! Dus ik denk niet dat hij weet wat er in zn tenten gebeurt en hoe!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## ronny

haha met die mannen is het altijd lachen, spijtig dat die nu eens altijd de wet van murphy ontlopen[} :Smile: ]

mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> spijtig dat die nu eens altijd de wet van murphy ontlopen[}]



It's only a matter of time.
and statistics....

----------


## luc2366

is daar in de streek altijd hetzelfde: 
2 of 3 "grote" firma's proberen elke zomer opnieuw van elkaar zoveel mogelijk openluchtfuiven/beachparty's af te snoepen  :Frown:  spijtig genoeg kan dit volgens hen enkel door de prijs te drukken. Als je al zo-goed-als gratis werkt is dat ALTIJD ten koste van iets...
ken iemand bij de "andere" firma en daar is 't ook niet altijd zoals het hoort  :Frown:

----------


## tomv

Zoals Tuurke al zei, de tentboer zet de tenten recht en na het weekend komt hij ze gewoon weer afbreken. Wat ermee gebeurd tijdens dat weekend weet hij gewoonweg niet.

Het enige jammere feit aan dit is gewoon dat de firma's die het 'volgens het boekje doen' weinig kans krijgen voor zo'n fuiven, want ze zijn, vanzelfsprekend, duurder. Want de driemaandelijkse keuring moet ook betaald worden.

----------


## rinus bakker

Iemand / een company die (bijna) voor niks werkt kan het heel erg druk hebben,
maar (bijna) geen bal verdienen, laat staan iets overhouden.
En dat komt vanzelf goed als de belasting langs geweest is,
of er geinvesteerd moet worden in onderhoud of vervanging.
Maar er zullen altijd onwetende prutsers zijn,
en veel erger moedwillige PRUTSERS vanwege de PRIJS.
En dat is een puur economisch delict 
en daarvoor zijn er vast wel kliklijnen!

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Iemand / een company die (bijna) voor niks werkt kan het heel erg druk hebben,
> maar (bijna) geen bal verdienen, laat staan iets overhouden.
> En dat komt vanzelf goed als de belasting langs geweest is,
> of er geinvesteerd moet worden in onderhoud of vervanging.
> Maar er zullen altijd onwetende prutsers zijn,
> en veel erger moedwillige PRUTSERS vanwege de PRIJS.
> En dat is een puur economisch delict 
> en daarvoor zijn er vast wel kliklijnen!



Hey Rinus, de firma waar het hierboven over gaat is al meer dan 20 jaar aktief, maar veel fuiven doen ze niet meer. Dus het zijn heus niet allemaal beginnende of spotgoedkope firma's waar het mis gaat. Maar zoals luc2366 het al zegde is het niet de enige firma hier die zulke risico's neemt. Het is alleen te hopen dat als het mis gaat er geen gewonden vallen en er alleen (veel) materiële schade is. Het zou jammer zijn als er onschuldige mensen moeten boeten voor het geklungel van deze bedrijven!!!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

Cynisch als het mag klinken:
Helaas lijkt het de enige manier om echt iets van verandering dwz verbtering te verkrijgen.
Doden (liefste meer dan 3!) moeten er vallen, dat is het enige wat voor de politiek en de handhavers kennelijk van belang is. 
Die denken / reageren net zo dom als zo'n bedrijf: er is (nog) niks gebeurd, dus is er ook (nog) niks aan de hand!

Voor materiele schades maken ze zich in politiek en handhaving niet druk: dat is een probleem van de verzekeraars.
En in gevallen als dit hoeven die waarschijnlijk niet eens uit te keren. 
Want er staan genoeg uitzonderingsclausules en kleine lettertjes in zo'n polis.

----------


## tuurKE

Bij het rondzwerven over het wwweb ben ik weer een sterk staaltje knutselwerk tegen gekomen. Mijn excuses voor het formaat, maar de foto komt rechtstreeks van de site van deze knutselaars!







greetz Tuur

----------


## ronny

aha, deze firma ken ik goed. Wat je op foto 1 ziet, keur ik ook niet goed. Op foto 2 gebeurt de aanslag op de truss voor de koppeling van het laatste stuk(3m). Dit zorgt voor een moment. In hoever dat dat in dit geval echt gevaarlijk is weet ik niet...  Er is opzich niks mis met een oversteek toch? 

mvg
ronny

----------


## tomv

Ik denk:
- Slechte ophanging van truss dmv steel aan takel.
- Takel niet overbrugd. (Moet niet altijd, maar beter in alle gevallen doen)
- Bevestiging van steel rond spanten. (Geen bescherming van steel of is dat niet niet nodig?)

Is dat zo'n beetje juist??

----------


## ronny

slechte ophanging van truss oke

een takel moet je overbruggen wanneer het gewicht wat aan je takel hangt groter is als de helft van wat je takel maximaal aankan. voor een 1 ton takel is dat dus boven de 500 kg.

steel rond spanten.. Dat kan ik echt niet afleiden uit die wazige foto hoor...

mvg
ronny

----------


## tuurKE

Wat die tweede foto betreft dacht ik dat de oversteek te groot is, ben hier zelf niet zeker van, daarom dat ik de foto hier plaats in de hoop hierop antwoordt te kunnen krijgen. Ik snap het trouwens niet, ze hadden de takels toch makkelijk verder uit elkaar kunnen hangen.

Greetz Tuurke

----------


## wimbru

Zou het niet goed zijn dat er pas publiek in zo'n tent binnengelaten wordt als de brandweer zijn zegen gegeven heeft?

Als het een "kermis" over meerdere dagen betreft, zou die "keuring" iedere keer herhaald moeten worden.

Als organisator zou men ook kunnen eisen dat er een erkende keurder (in België Vinçotte o.i.d.) een verslag opstelt. Maar dan beseft die organisator ook dat de prijs flink de hoogte zal ingaan!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> .. op foto 2 gebeurt de aanslag op de truss voor de koppeling van het laatste stuk(3m). Dit zorgt voor een moment. In hoever dat dat in dit geval echt gevaarlijk is weet ik niet...  Er is opzich niks mis met een oversteek toch?



hoe je het ook wend of keert er zal altijd wel een moment zitten in een uitkriging of overspanning, en dan ook nog eens in het steunpunt in een geval als dit.
Maar:
1) we weten het gewicht aan de truss niet.
2) we weten de lengte van de uitkraging niet
3) we weten niet wat voor truss het is (lijkt 40-er? driehoek, maar ook daarvan heb je weer diverse merken en types.)
Kortom ... wat zal je speculeren over dingen die je toch niet kunt verifieren.

----------


## MartijnB.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> 
> Wat die tweede foto betreft dacht ik dat de oversteek te groot is, ben hier zelf niet zeker van, daarom dat ik de foto hier plaats in de hoop hierop antwoordt te kunnen krijgen. Ik snap het trouwens niet, ze hadden de takels toch makkelijk verder uit elkaar kunnen hangen.
> 
> Greetz Tuurke



zwakke punt zijn de koppelingen. bij apex up en takels/wind-ups die na de laatste verbinding staan geen probleem. bovenste buis wordt op drukkracht belast, onderste 2 op trek. zet je de steunpunten binnen de koppelingen, dan wordt de boel omgedraaid. onderste twee op drukkracht, de enkele buis boven op trekkracht. als je een overstek van 3 meter hebt, en het stuk truss lekker vol hangt, incluis een vette theaterspot op het uiteinde, dan krijg die ene koppeling flink op z'n donder. daarbij komt ook nog het momentverhaal, wat de kracht op de koppelingen in zo'n geval wel kan vertienvoudigen. voorzichtig daarmee zijn dus.

op die foto wordt de truss apex down gebruikt. dan mag je wel weer zo'n overstek houden, maar moet je oppassen hoe je de truss binnen de takels/wind-ups belast. daar worden de koppelingen weer belast op trekkracht.

----------


## rene.derksen

Maar denk je dat brandweer mannen &co. verstand hebben van degelelijke zaken in de hijstechniek in de evenemten branche?!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Ik snap het trouwens niet, ze hadden de takels toch makkelijk verder uit elkaar kunnen hangen.



Gaat niet, aangezien de volgende spant alweer meter of 7 verder hing





> citaat:als je een overstek van 3 meter hebt, en het stuk truss lekker vol hangt, incluis een vette theaterspot op het uiteinde



AAn de oversteek hangt een fourbar van 15kg, en een "vette" theaterspot 1kW 6kg ongeveer...

Trusstype is prolyte H40

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MartijnB._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> ...



1) klopt, maar daarop horen de berekeningen en tabellen van de fabrikant wel gebaseerd te zijn.... 
2) je beschrijft hier feitelijk een situatie van kracht x arm.....
dat geeft een moment  
3) wat bedoel je dan hier nog eens mee?
4) eens!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ik snap het trouwens niet, ze hadden de takels toch makkelijk verder uit elkaar kunnen hangen.
> ...



hebben die mannen nooit van tweesprongen gehoord...
Helaas zijn de links dood, (de foto's gauw van hun site weggehaald?) dus ik kan nu ook niet meer nakijken of er misschien een hoogteprobleem was voor een tweesprong.
Maar als je al drie meter uitkraagt heb je nog maar vier truss en een takel extra nodig om die uitkraging te voorkomen. 
Maar allé, dat kost wel he! Zoiets?

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> haha met die mannen is het altijd lachen, spijtig dat die nu eens altijd de wet van murphy ontlopen[}]
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Idd, een bekende waarde in de regio kwa prutswerk
Maarja, aan zn activiteitenkalender is dit ook wel te zien  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Maar als je al drie meter uitkraagt heb je nog maar vier truss en een takel extra nodig om die uitkraging te voorkomen.



7m was maar een gok... kan ook makkelijk 10m zijn

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Maar als je al drie meter uitkraagt heb je nog maar vier truss en een takel extra nodig om die uitkraging te voorkomen. 
> ...



Als we de foto nu nog es konden zien, dan was het mss makkelijker uit te maken, ik dacht dat dit zo'n zelfdragende dakconstructie was. Maar het kan natuurlijk zijn dat mijn geheugen faalt.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## MartijnB.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door MartijnB._
> ...



2 en 3 zijn inderdaad dubbelop. meer om aan te geven dat die krachten niet onderschat moeten worden.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Als we de foto nu nog es konden zien, dan was het mss makkelijker uit te maken, ik dacht dat dit zo'n zelfdragende dakconstructie was. Maar het kan natuurlijk zijn dat mijn geheugen faalt



Foto staat er terug

----------


## rinus bakker

Een van de twee staat er nog.
Mijn inschatting 3m truss-deeltje zit bevestigd aan een 1m uitkragend ander deel. 
totaal 4m overstek.
En daarop rusten dan 2 x theaterspot (a 10kg) en 1 x 4-bar (a 15kg?).
Natte vinger voor het buigend moment: 2m x 350N = 700000 Nmm.
Volgens mij geeft Prolyte wel in zijn informatie op wat er toelaatbaar is op dit truss-type.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Natte vinger voor het buigend moment: 2m x 350N = 700000 Nmm.
> Volgens mij geeft Prolyte wel in zijn informatie op wat er toelaatbaar is op dit truss-type



toelaatbaar buigmoment ligt iets boven de 8kNm, dus 8.000.000Nmm

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Als we de foto nu nog es konden zien, dan was het mss makkelijker uit te maken, ik dacht dat dit zo'n zelfdragende dakconstructie was. Maar het kan natuurlijk zijn dat mijn geheugen faalt
> ...



Bedankt voor het terugplaatsen van de foto, dakspanten hangen idd ongeveer 6a7m uit elkaar. 

greetz Tuur

----------


## Roland

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_




Als de rechter takel aan een steel is bevestigd zal die mooi gebroken zijn. Volgens mij hangt die een beetje dubbel. Als het een spanset is zou die gedraaider op elkaar hangen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Davy Gabriels_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Natte vinger voor het buigend moment: 2m x 350N = 700000 Nmm.
> ...



Dan hebben we dus te maken met een probleem, 
want goed vakmanschap zegt osn dat we de getallen van de fabrikant moeten halveren als we personen toelaten onder ons hijswerk.
Of dat we de opgehangen materialen moeten voorzien van een 'safety', maar die zie ik helemaal niet op deze "nochal wat fage voto's".
Voorwaar dus geen staaltje van rigging-volgens-het-boelje.

----------


## TVV

Enige tijd geleden hadden we ons strooien afdak.  Diezelfde heeft nu toch enige vooruitgang geboekt...

Versie 1.0



Versie 2.0

----------


## soundcheckfrits

ik heb liever  die 2e versie in me tuin dan die ene met de strobalen!!!!        maar beide ziet er niet zo  super uit

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou zijn we er net uit dat dit toch beter is dan strobalen...
en nou begin jij weer over MOOI.
Het is ook nooit goed of het deugt niet.
Misschien een stuk of veel natte stroblamen aan de poten bevestigd 
als ballast tegen het wegwaaien dan maar....?
Maar het is zeker wel veel mooier dan de versie 1.0.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatan hebben we dus te maken met een probleem, 
> want goed vakmanschap zegt osn dat we de getallen van de fabrikant moeten halveren als we personen toelaten onder ons hijswerk.
> Of dat we de opgehangen materialen moeten voorzien van een 'safety', maar die zie ik helemaal niet op deze "nochal wat fage voto's".
> Voorwaar dus geen staaltje van rigging-volgens-het-boelje.



Ten eerste: safetys hingen er wel degelijk
Ten tweede: max buigmoment tov werkelijk (geschat door jouzelf rinus) is een factor 11.4 (8.000.000 tov 700.000)

----------


## Banned

toch vindt ik die truss beugel die in de trus hangt een beetje vreemde bevestiging !

----------


## PeTAR

Het ziet er wat vreemd uit,maar ten opzicht van die hooibaal wel een goede vooruitgang.

----------


## BlueConfig

Ik was aanwezig op de schuimparty2005 die door dekasound voorzien was.
Als ik wist wat ik nu weet was ik niet gebleven... had trouwens al de rare constructie in de gaten maar dat was niet het enige... blijkbaar was een van dmx kabels te kort en hebben ze maar een rechte overspanning gemaakt tussen 2 trussen en niet de truss gevolgd... ook hingen er losse stopcontacten in de staand truss boven het schuim... 

Tja die mannen zullen het echt nooit leren. het is hier nie aleen een kwestie van goedkoop zijn maar ook willen....

----------


## Break the silence

Ik heb er niet zoveel kaas van gegeten, maar dit lijkt me toch niet volgens de regels getakeld, wel?



En dan deze nog: wapperende MH's die 2 à 3 meter uit steken. De truss wiebelt duidelijk heen en weer bij de minste beweging van de MH, dit kan niet de bedoeling zijn. Heb bij deze Belgische firma (*schaam*) wel meer dergelijke zaken gezien. Maar ze zijn blijkbaar wel een stuk goedkoper als de concurrentie als ik de organisatie zo hoor ...

Ik ben er in elk geval niet gaan onderstaan

----------


## ostracized

hmmm schuine reeptrek en polystrop??? damagnie :Stick Out Tongue: 

gr otto

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus....?
"To rotzooi or to goochel" 
voor alle rigging gedoe vindt je wel een schuldige vogel.
Van dode mus tot stervende zwaan, iemand heeft het wèl gedaan.
Met echte foto's is hiervan wel wat te zeggen,
nu komen we niet verder dan het "geneuzel bij het roken van bladeren uit de heggen".

----------


## niesten

Blijkbaar is de Sint in het land
En geeft Rinus in rijm zijn mening over zulke trammelant
En of zijn commentaar nu niet of wel rijmt
Hij heeft het toch vaak bij het rechte eind

Sorrie best forumgenoten
Maar dit offtopic stukje is me even uit de pen geslopen 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

[8D]

----------


## euro sound & light

> Hey Rinus, de firma waar het hierboven over gaat is al meer dan 20 jaar aktief, maar veel fuiven doen ze niet meer. Dus het zijn heus niet allemaal beginnende of spotgoedkope firma's waar het mis gaat. Maar zoals luc2366 het al zegde is het niet de enige firma hier die zulke risico's neemt. Het is alleen te hopen dat als het mis gaat er geen gewonden vallen en er alleen (veel) materiële schade is. Het zou jammer zijn als er onschuldige mensen moeten boeten voor het geklungel van deze bedrijven!!!
> 
> Greetz Tuur



 


Beste mensen,
Aangezien jullie er zo van genieten om andere firma's zwart te maken, hier even een paar weetjes:
-van de kleinste tot de grootste objecten ondergaan bij ons de strenge wettelijke driemaandelijkse keuring
- Bij het opzetten van grote evenementen wordt alles extra nagekeken en voordat het evenement begint, ondergaat de hele set nog een plaatselijke keuring door een erkend keuringsbureau.
- Heel onze set is verzekerd.
- De foto waar het hier over gaat (zie p11) moet eens fatsoenlijk bekeken worden --> men kan duidelijk zien dat de takels beveiligd zijn met professionele steels, zowel aan de zijkanten als in het midden.
- In de meer dan 20 jaar dat wij nu actief zijn, hebben wij nog nooit een voorval gehad waarbij er iets naar beneden viel of er gewonden waren.Onze professionele ervaring spreekt dus voor zich.
-Al bij al was het een fantastisch evenement waar we vele goede commentaren hebben opgekregen.

met vriendelijke groeten, 
Het euro sound & light team

----------


## R. den Ridder

heren, heren...ergens heb ik wel respect voor de heren van EuroSL. Gezien hun foto's doen ze klussen far groter dan een klus die 95% van de posters hier doet. en men verdedigd zichzelf ook nog eens...en natuurlijk, ik heb ook mijn twijfels bij de toelaatbare belasting in een tent als je kijkt naar wat er hangt gecombineerd met de takelpunten..maar! zal ik eens wat vertellen..ik ben ook niet heilig, ik heb zelfs nog wel eens een spanbandje gebruikt terwijl ik wist dat het niet mocht......OEHHHH Hee! ben ik nu net zo slecht of hebben jullie allemaal een foototje nodig ;-) 

En nu niet aankomen aangaande mijn RBC-posting he ;-)

Moraal van het verhaal....ik heb zelfs rinus wel eens horen praten over smeulende multi's die gebusseld zonder ondersteuning 15 meter naar beneden kwamen..en dan wil ik zeer zeker Rinus niet aanvallen want ik hen al verdomde veel opgestoken van hem (respect modus AAN), maar wel; "life is like a box of chocolates..you'll never know watcha gonna get!" en ik hou ook niet van chocolade met advocaat..maar soms is er niks anders...

----------


## tuurKE

> Beste mensen,
> Aangezien jullie er zo van genieten om andere firma's zwart te maken, hier even een paar weetjes:
> -van de kleinste tot de grootste objecten ondergaan bij ons de strenge wettelijke driemaandelijkse keuring
> - Bij het opzetten van grote evenementen wordt alles extra nagekeken en voordat het evenement begint, ondergaat de hele set nog een plaatselijke keuring door een erkend keuringsbureau.
> - Heel onze set is verzekerd.
> - De foto waar het hier over gaat (zie p11) moet eens fatsoenlijk bekeken worden --> men kan duidelijk zien dat de takels beveiligd zijn met professionele steels, zowel aan de zijkanten als in het midden.
> - In de meer dan 20 jaar dat wij nu actief zijn, hebben wij nog nooit een voorval gehad waarbij er iets naar beneden viel of er gewonden waren.Onze professionele ervaring spreekt dus voor zich.
> -Al bij al was het een fantastisch evenement waar we vele goede commentaren hebben opgekregen.
> 
> ...



Het is niet een kwestie van zwartmaken, het is meer een kweste van wat wel en niet kan. Ik weet dat jullie materiaal allemaal piekfijn in orde is, met de nodige keuringen. Maar de installatie die gepost werd is niet helemaal volgens de goede riggingregels. Als je dezelfde set in een hal met een degelijke dakconstructie hangt is er niets aan de hand, maar zoals ze hier hangt in deze tent heb ik, en niet alleen ik, er mijn bedenkingen bij.


greetz Tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1)  heren...ergens heb ik wel respect voor de heren van EuroSL. en men verdedigt zichzelf ook nog eens ...
> 2) ....ik heb zelfs rinus wel eens horen praten over smeulende multi's die gebusseld zonder ondersteuning 15 meter naar beneden kwamen..



1) ik ken de heren niet. en afgaande op die foto's heb ik al eerder opgemerkt dat die zo slecht zijn dat er met goed fatsoen geen woord over te zeggen valt. 
maar misschien hebben ze bij Euro SL betere exemplaren om dit soort van indianen verhalen dan ook meteen de kop in te drukken.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

2) dan weet je meer dan ik.... 
Alzheimer? Korzakov? Wie zal het zeggen? PPParrrrkinsson??
maar fris mijn geheugen rustig op. :Embarrassment:  
Wat is trouwens 'gebusseld' ?

----------


## R. den Ridder

FF opfrissen...volgens mij was het in een post jaren geleden dat het ging over multi's die met houten balkjes uit elkaar gehouden werden om de warmteafgifte wat te spreiden..kan verder ook ff geen naam ofzo herinneren. Gebusseld is enigzins dialect voor gebundeld.

----------


## Outline

Kan me vaag herinneren dat ik hier eergister een reactie geplakt had...

Kwam er op neer dat de heren van bovengenoemde firma het aan zichzelf te danken hadden en dat, als ze een mooi klim-proof carretje hadden gebouwd, hier nooit genoemd waren.
\
Eigen schuld, dikke bult dus.

----------


## som

> FF opfrissen...volgens mij was het in een post jaren geleden dat het ging over multi's die met houten balkjes uit elkaar gehouden werden om de warmteafgifte wat te spreiden..kan verder ook ff geen naam ofzo herinneren. Gebusseld is enigzins dialect voor gebundeld.



2 jaar geleden alweer, time flies :Smile:  ;



_ 24-01-04, 17:14 #_*16*_rinus bakker__ vbmenu_register("postmenu_339463", true);_ 
_Moderator_
_Veteran_

_Geregistreerd op: Mar 2002_
_Land: : 1_
_Berichten: 3.753_ 


_Hallo Robin,_
_nog meer onzinnige opmerkingen? Dit noem ik nou agog:_
_algemeen geaccepteerd onzinnig gezwets!_
_Daar is de lounge een betere plek voor!_
_Dus op jullie site zijn alleen foto's te vinden waar alle kabels om de 50cm ondersteund? Dream on._

_In de loop de jaren heb ik:_
_- truss per ongeluk aan kabels gehesen,_ 
_- podiums ongewild in kabelgangs gehangen,_ 
_- zelf in 8m lange multibossen omhoog geklommen om in de truss te kunnenn komen (in mijn cowboy-jaren toen ik nog maar 80kg woog, dat was wel in een andere eeuw, deze misdaad is thans verjaard en nu durf ik hem wel te noemen, maar don't do this at your job!) en_ 
_- ooit een multikabelbos gehesen van 980kg [bijna 70cm doorsnede en ruim 12m hoogte] eigen gewicht, waarbij we via houten klossen en iets van 10 onafhankleijke rondstroppen hadden gezorgd voor interne ventilatie/koeling, om de warmteopbouw in die gang kwijt te raken._ 
_- aardig wat spots aan hun eigen 2kW-kabel zien bungelen (en telkens de man geprezen die de trekontlastingen gecontroleerd had, en de man vervloekt die de beugelbout niet had aangedraaid en de safety was vergeten) enz._
_Kortom ga hier nou niet Roomser zitten zwetsen dan de Paus, maar kom dan met specs van al die kabels die je hier bedoelt!_
__ __

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

zo doen we het dus niet

----------


## Mars2005

Ik was net ff op de site van Dekasound aan het kijken, en vond daar de perfecte manier om je parren buiten droog te houden:



Dat kan toch nooit goed gaan bij wat regen...

----------


## mac tecson

beter dan niks. ik zie hier het probleem niet in. Als het gaat stort regen kun je beter alle stroom eraf halen, maar die parren best een paar druppels hebben.
het heeft geen zin denk ik, maar kan ook geen kwaad

----------


## driesmees

> Beste mensen,
> Aangezien jullie er zo van genieten om andere firma's zwart te maken, hier even een paar weetjes:
> -van de kleinste tot de grootste objecten ondergaan bij ons de strenge wettelijke driemaandelijkse keuring
> - Bij het opzetten van grote evenementen wordt alles extra nagekeken en voordat het evenement begint, ondergaat de hele set nog een plaatselijke keuring door een erkend keuringsbureau.
> - Heel onze set is verzekerd.
> - De foto waar het hier over gaat (zie p11) moet eens fatsoenlijk bekeken worden --> men kan duidelijk zien dat de takels beveiligd zijn met professionele steels, zowel aan de zijkanten als in het midden.
> - In de meer dan 20 jaar dat wij nu actief zijn, hebben wij nog nooit een voorval gehad waarbij er iets naar beneden viel of er gewonden waren.Onze professionele ervaring spreekt dus voor zich.
> -Al bij al was het een fantastisch evenement waar we vele goede commentaren hebben opgekregen.
> 
> ...



 
Beste,

ik wil van de gelegenheid gebruik maken om mij te excuseren van het plaatse voor uw foto. Zoals reeds gezegd is, was mijn commentaar op uw constructie onterecht. Nu ik een half jaar later terugkijk op de post, merk ik dat ik in de fout ben gegaan door de foto's te plaatsen. Ik heb daarmee ook direct de hele post verwijderd, om misverstanden te voorkomen...


Ik hoop dat u mijn excuses aanvaard...
Dries Mees

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Jeroen,
Leg me FF uit waar ik naar zit te kijken vanachter 'mijn' discobar.....
Door al die schaduwprojecties naar boven kan ik geen ketting of ophanpunt meer onderscheiden,
maar ik vermoed hier wel een mooi voorbeeld van schuine reeptrek?

----------


## beyma

> beter dan niks. ik zie hier het probleem niet in.



Een parcan wordt omgeveer 180 graden als deze een tijdje aan het knipperen is, lijkt me voldoende om dat plastic lekker vast te laten smelten aan de behuizing! 
Met een beetje pech gaat het nog branden ook, heb je wel eens van dat plastic als kokende druppels naar beneden zien komen?!!! Dat wil je echt niet op je huidje hebben hoor!!!

Maar in dit geval was het denk ik meer om de moving heads droog te houden.......

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> 2 Jeroen,
> Leg me FF uit waar ik naar zit te kijken vanachter 'mijn' discobar.....
> Door al die schaduwprojecties naar boven kan ik geen ketting of ophanpunt meer onderscheiden,
> maar ik vermoed hier wel een mooi voorbeeld van schuine reeptrek?



kreeg de foto van iemand anders. hele schuine reeptrek inderdaad.
zal kijken of er meer fotos zijn.

BOCKOR, is dat lekker? nooit van gehoord

----------


## mac tecson

> Een parcan wordt omgeveer 180 graden als deze een tijdje aan het knipperen is, lijkt me voldoende om dat plastic lekker vast te laten smelten aan de behuizing! 
> Met een beetje pech gaat het nog branden ook, heb je wel eens van dat plastic als kokende druppels naar beneden zien komen?!!! Dat wil je echt niet op je huidje hebben hoor!!!
> 
> Maar in dit geval was het denk ik meer om de moving heads droog te houden.......



nee lijkt me niet echt prettig. had niet gedacht dat ze zo heet o zouden worden.

als ie zijn movingheads wil beschermen kan ie er beter een tent overheen bouwen. zo heb je er weinig aan

----------


## BlueConfig

> kreeg de foto van iemand anders. hele schuine reeptrek inderdaad.
> zal kijken of er meer fotos zijn.
> 
> BOCKOR, is dat lekker? nooit van gehoord




Ja, Bockor is een goed biertje (uit het flesje et best, op vat soms wat licht) maar is een bier dat hier in kortrijk behoorlijk aan het groeien is, de meeste cafees in de streek draaien op bockor. En het leukste: ze brouwen het hier in mijn straat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LJ_jacob

volgens mij zijn die vuilniszakken(of wat het moge zijn) meer bedoelt om nieuwe blunders van dit bedrijf(wiens naam ik volgens mij al vaker langs heb horen komen in dit topic?) af te dekken  :Big Grin: 
dat daarmee een 2e al dan neit grotere blunder werd begaan is deze mensen duidelijk ontgaan....
Kan allemaal een betje hard aan komen, maar ze zijn nou eenmaal bloedlink bezig!

----------


## tuurKE

> 1) ik ken de heren niet. en afgaande op die foto's heb ik al eerder opgemerkt dat die zo slecht zijn dat er met goed fatsoen geen woord over te zeggen valt. 
> maar misschien hebben ze bij Euro SL betere exemplaren om dit soort van indianen verhalen dan ook meteen de kop in te drukken.



http://eurosl.rn-web.be/gallery/view...umName=album27 

Rigging en materiaal is piekfijn in orde, maar zoals ik al eerder melde heb ik vragen bij de plaats van aanpikken voor de takels. Misschien kunnen de heren van Euro mij ongelijk bewijzen met berekeningen en papieren van de tentenboer.

groeten Tuur

----------


## G-LiTe

tamtatatam tamtatam tatataraaaaaaaa......

Van verre einden over diepe dalen en hoge bergen komt ter bescherming van de onderdrukten dezer samenleving:

    MISTER GADGET 


 :Big Grin:  

Dit begint een hilarisch topic te worden.  Ik heb niets tegen 'onwetenden', hun kan hoogstens verweten worden dat ze zich hadden moeten opleiden.
Groot is hij die zijn fouten kan toegeven en er lering uit wil trekken.

Domheid valt te verhelpen, zich nestelen in zijn domheid en alle inputs van buitenaf afdoen onder de noemer van 'ongevraagde bemoeienissen' is middelleeuws verwerpelijk.

Doel van dit soort topics is niet om bepaalde mensen publiekelijk aan de schandpaal te nagelen maar om door mensen met iets meer ervaring en kennis van zaken dmv. illustratieve voorbeelden aan al de newbies die hier passeren duidelijk te laten zien hoe het kan en hoe het vooral niet moet. Het is gewoon haast een steeds voortdurende gratis cursus. En in plaats van 'dank u, ik ben niet waardig' te zeggen, gaat men een beetje beginnen roepen van 'moeizucht, en dreigementen, en dergelijke toestanden.

Wat leven we toch in en kleine bekrompen wereld. 

G.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

En hierbij sluit ik mij aan bij geert. (g-lite)

Daarom is dit topic ook wel weer goed. 

er zijn foto,s geplaatst op dit topic van slechte rigging voorbeelden.

1-- het is erg leerzaam voor de mensen die op kleine schaal riggingwerkzaamheden uitvoeren en hierdoor bewust worden van hun verantwoordelijkheden.

2-- het is erg leerzaam voor de mensen waarvan hun foto op dit topic verschijnd. zij nemen risico,s om hun omzet of/en hun plezier te vergroten en nemen risico,s waarbij mensen enstig gewond kunnen raken door hun onkunde.

dus als er een discusie plaats vindt over een bedrijf wat beter werk had kunnen leveren, dan kunnen ze:

1-- hier gratis kennis opdoen en durfen de discussie aan te gaan.

2-- stoppen met hun riggingwerkzaamheden.

3-- duidelijker zijn naar hun klanten en meer eisen stellen betreffende de veiligheid.

en als ik het goed begrijp gaat de discussie voornamelijk over de manier van ophangen.

overal willen we feestjes bouwen. 
overal willen we creatief zijn en de leukste zijn.
overal willen we de klanten en het publiek overtreffen.

maar de mensen die verantwoordelijk zijn voor de foto,s die hier op dit topic staan, zijn beunhazen. 

en dan is de titel van dit topic wel erg toepasselijk;

zo doen we het dus niet :Frown:   :Mad:   :EEK!:

----------


## Outline

Ben het er helemaal mee eens! En ik ben zelf ook niet altijd helemaal heilig (wie wel hier) tijdens de opbouw, MAAR ik kan je verzekeren dat het zo vast als een huis staat/hangt/enz. als het fesstje/concert/beurs/enz. begint! 

Ik mag dan wel niet alles weten, maar met een beetje logisch nadenken kom je een heel eind en liever dingen dubbel bevestigen/checken en 10min. later beginnen zodat je weet dat alles klopt dan 10jaar doen voor dood door schuld/nalatigheid! (iemand de juiste juridische term?)

En zoals ik al eerder gezegd heb: als ze nou een mooi klim-proof carretje gebouwd hadden...

----------


## rinus bakker

Is er ook iemand die eens even kan uitrekenen wat er daar nou precies aan gewicht is opgehangen:
- takels?
- truss?
- lampen?
- effecten?
En stel nou dat de betreffende firma met die gewichten bij de tentenboer geweest is.
En dat deze tegen die extra lasten op die diagonalen geen bezwaar had.
Ik weet dat veel tenten meer last hebben van windzuiging en opgetild worden, dan van winddruk.
Overigens zijn er sinds enige tijd 'gewoon' Euronormen waarin wordt vastgelegd waaraan allerlei tentstructuren zouden moeten voldoen....
Ik zie hier alleen maar een spanset rond een tentdiagonaal gewikkeld, en daarnaast geen safety.
De safety zit echter weer wel rond de middelste tentpaal... waar geen takel hangt. 
De vraag is of het bezwijken van een van de takelpunten door die middensafety voldoende zou worden opgenomen, en voorkomen wordt dat de hele truss-carre naar beneden zou lazeren....?

----------


## Kevin_DM

Los van de totaalgewichten en extra safety's, kan er aan deze diagonalen gewoon NIET getakeld worden. Heb zelf al bij een aantal tentboeren de belastbaarheid opgevraagd, met als eerste antwoord telkens: verboden iets te riggen aan de diagonalen... 
Wat me niet meer dan logisch lijkt, aangezien het enige steunpunt voor deze diagonalen.... het tentzeil is, en bij mijn weten is een tentzeil nog steeds niet ontworpen om structuren aan te takelen. 
Dit dan zelfs los van het inwerken van de 'weersomstandigheden'

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar er zijn tentbouwers en tentbouwers...
dus er zullen er allicht een paar bijlopen die zich niet druk maken over een paarhonderd kilo.
Tenslotte lopen ze zelf ook over dat zeil.

En als die L&S firma in kwestie nu gewoon toestemming heeft gehad om 'wat' aan die diagonalen op te hangen - mondeling natuurlijk want zo gaat alles bijna in deze bizz - dan weet die tentboer tenminste dat ie zijn tent kan blijven verhuren.
Allebei (allemaal?) gewoon doen of je van niks weet en nergens wat van snapt 
-> dan houden we de opdrachtgevers blij met onze op domheid gebaseerde prijzen. 
[En hebben zij eerder hun BMW 7-serie bij elkaar gespaard.]

----------


## tuurKE

> Is er ook iemand die eens even kan uitrekenen wat er daar nou precies aan gewicht is opgehangen:
> - takels?
> - truss?
> - lampen?
> - effecten?



Ik heb me ff aan het rekenen gezet. 
Totale gewicht van de set bedraagt: 627.5 kg

Belasting per takelpunt heb ik ook ff berekend. Takels voor aan het podium hebben elk 114.80 Kg, takels in de tent hebben links 193.48 en rechts 204.42 Kg. Dit vindt ik toch al behoorlijk veel om aan een tentzeil te hangen. 

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Disclaimer: onderstaande foto kwam ik tegen op de website van een niet nader te noemen discotheek. Er werd een evenement georganiseerd met TV opnamen waarvoor blijkbaar wat extra frontlicht nodig was, niet helemaal raar in een discotheek. Ik heb echter toch sterke bedenkingen bij de ophanging van deze extra verlichting. Niks gebeurd natuurlijk en ik wijs niet met een beschuldigende vinger, maar vraag me stiekem toch af wat jullie hiervan denken:



Ik kan er echt niets anders van maken als 2kW-ers => truss => steels => railing. En dan kan ik weer niet geloven dat de railing daarop gebouwd is.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heeee...Brabant Party! in de magnifique ;-) Wordt over het algemeen gedaan door een relatief gerenomeerd bedrijf..kan niet over de reling oordelen en zal het maar niet doen..wel vreemd dat ze de steels niet een keer om de railing hebben geslagen om hem te fixeren.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Grrr, doe ik zo m'n best om niemand aan de schandpaal te nagelen  :Wink:  Maar verder heb je inderdaad 100% gelijk.

----------


## rinus bakker

> ..........als 2kW-ers => truss => steels => railing. En dan kan ik weer niet geloven dat de railing daarop gebouwd is.



maar wat is het effect van dat door jou opgesomde rijtje ?
een combinatie van horizontale en vertikale krachten...

zoiets als dat er mensen over en tegen de railing hangen om benden wat te bekijken 
en dan ook nog wat geduwd worden vanaf achter, omdat die mensen het niet zo goed kunnen zien....
zoiets?
nou denk ik zomaar dat railingen daarop juist wel ontworpen en gebouwd moeten zijn...  
Het Bouwbesluit heet dat in Nederland, en de rekenwaardes ervoor zijn vastgelegd in de TGB's (Technische Grondslagen voor het Berekenen van Bouwconstructies), de NEN-normen uit de 6700 reeks.

En dan gaan we het nu maar weer eens hebben over hoeveel hangt daar dan wel niet op die foto (puzzelen is niet zo mijn ding....)
en zijn de krachten die daar optreden groter dan ontwerpwaardes 
waarmee de constructeur rekening moest houden...?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Prima, in dat geval gaan we ervan uit dat de specificaties van de leuning opgevraagd is, er gerekend is met de juiste gewichten/krachten en dat alles geheel volgens de regels gegaan is.

----------


## rinus bakker

zolang het tegendeel niet is bewezen is de verdachte onschuldig.....
de bewijsvoering is te halen uit gewichten, krachten en spanningen 
niet op gevoel of smaak, 
of geloof, sexuele geaardheid, ras of politeke overtuiging.

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Prima, in dat geval gaan we ervan uit dat de specificaties van de leuning opgevraagd is, er gerekend is met de juiste gewichten/krachten en dat alles geheel volgens de regels gegaan is.



 Volgens mensen die ik hierover heb gesproken klopt het idd dat het berekend is...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> Volgens mensen die ik hierover heb gesproken klopt het idd dat het berekend is...



Prima, in dat geval was mijn vermoeden niet terecht!

----------


## tuurKE

Ik denk mijn vorige post een beetje verloren gegaan is in het heetst van de strijd. Daarom dat ik hem nog eens herhaal. 

Het gaat dus over de Euro-sl tentrigging waar er al een beetje heibel rond is geweest.

Hier mijn berekening. berekende gewichten is inclusief takels!





> Ik heb me ff aan het rekenen gezet. 
> Totale gewicht van de set bedraagt: 627.5 kg
> 
> Belasting per takelpunt heb ik ook ff berekend. Takels voor aan het podium hebben elk 114.80 Kg, takels in de tent hebben links 193.48 en rechts 204.42 Kg. Dit vindt ik toch al behoorlijk veel om aan een tentzeil te hangen. 
> 
> Greetz Tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is weel veel, maar het hangt niet alemaal aan dat tentzeil hoor.
Je kunt de kracht van dat gewicht ontbinden langs die diagonaal in een axiale (rondhout) en dwarse richting (zeil).
En nu we het er toch over hebben... het staat me bij dat de overgrote meerderheid van de tentenbouwers *nooit* een toelaatbare belasting van de tent opgeeft - maar ze wel graag verhuren aan feestelijke gelegenheden.... en dus weet dat er licht enz aan komt te hangen...
Positieve uitzondering kwa tenten / stage-roof verhuurders:
StageCo en Veldeman. Beide uit Belgie! Het kan dus wel degelijk.
En de goeien in NL niet te na gesproken, 
maar er zijn een een paar hele grote tenten BOER-en 
die echt al meer dan 25 jaar er groot me de pet naar gooien 
als het op dit soort info aankomt voor facilitaire gebruikers van die bouwsels.

----------


## Baszza91

Ik zocht op woordje truss op Google.nl, en toen kwam ik dit tegen. Ik schrok me de pleuris, ik kreeg bijna een hartstilstand :EEK!:  . Dus Heren (vrouwen) Zo Doen We Het Dus Niet.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## jurjen_barel

Je hebt idd gelijk dat het zo niet moet, maar met een beetje zoeken kwam je erachter dat dit al een paar jaar terug was gepost.  :Wink: 

Keywords: Christina Aguilera en Justin Timberlake on tour.

----------


## Baszza91

Het foto plaatsen met text gaat nog niet helemaal goed :Confused:  .
Ik kwam er nog een tegen

 



Hmm, het foto's plaatsen gaat nu wel goed. Dan maar ff de vorige post editten.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Baszza91

> Je hebt idd gelijk dat het zo niet moet, maar met een beetje zoeken kwam je erachter dat dit al een paar jaar terug was gepost. 
> 
> Keywords: Christina Aguilera en Justin Timberlake on tour.



Sorry, toen was ik nog niet lid, en de meeste foto's van zo lang terug kan ik niet meer bekijken :Confused: . Anders was ik het vast wel tegengekomen hoor :Big Grin:  .

Greetzz en cheersss
Ps: hier dus het ''originele'' topic van die tour, klik. Zoals ik al zei, ik zie geen foto's (misschien jullie wel).

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan moet je maar een inloggen bij www.roadie.net, want volgens mij staan ze daar nog allemaal (en ook nog meer fotos van andere ellende).

----------


## ZPim

Dit is het geval op mijn oude school:







Hier is - voor het eerst - 5 meter truss met zo'n 50 á 60 kilo eraan getakeld met touwtjes aan het latwerk aan het plafond. Later zijn er kettingen bijgekomen, maar goed, wat vinden jullie hiervan?

----------


## moderator

"wat vinden jullie hiervan?"'

Tijd voor foto's van betere kwaliteit?

----------


## ZPim

> "wat vinden jullie hiervan?"'
> 
> Tijd voor foto's van betere kwaliteit?



Ze zijn met een mobieltje genomen. Maar het plaatje is duidelijk, niet?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

echt onduidelijk. in eerste instantie ziet het er uit alsof het in luchthaken hangt. maar deze zijn verboden toch?

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat bedoel ik nou met die onduidelijke regels:
alleen het _buitengebruik_ van luchthaken is verboden 
- in verband het het gevaar op roesten en de lastige periodieke inspectie.
Binnen mag je ze gewoon toepassen hoor, mits je er veilig bij kunt komen voor het inspecteren.

----------


## Hairman

Voor buiten heb je hemelankers, die zijn gegalvaniseerd.
Aleen zijn die krengen niet te betalen.

----------


## Lighting

Waar is de man met de dubbele trussklemmen gebleven.........en niet te vergeten de man met de steels..........

Biddend dat het NOOIT meer misgaat..........

Lighting

----------


## rinus bakker

> Biddend dat het NOOIT meer misgaat..........



nooit MEER?
wat ging er dan mis?
toch een schuivende luchthaak?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat bedoel ik nou met die onduidelijke regels:
> alleen het _buitengebruik_ van luchthaken is verboden 
> - in verband het het gevaar op roesten en de lastige periodieke inspectie.
> Binnen mag je ze gewoon toepassen hoor, mits je er veilig bij kunt komen voor het inspecteren.



Ook hier weer de uitzonderinig op de regel : de Siemens Blauwe Luchthaken zijn weer wel goedgekeurd voor buiten gebruik (wegens IP67)...

Hier noemen we ze trouwens Lucht-Ankers....

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Naar aanleiding van dit onderwerp en de daarin geplaatste link naar foto's van de betreffende klus wil ik hier naar een paar plaatjes linken.
Het lijkt me niet echt verstandig het frontlicht op deze manier op te hangen... :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Mad:

----------


## Mark-LED

Ik zie wel kettingen en ik zie T4's schuin, maar ik kan niet zien of die kettingen verbonden zijn met de T4's, dat kan gezichtsbedrog zijn. Als de foto's iets duidelijker waren geweest..  :Frown:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ik zie wel kettingen en ik zie T4's schuin, maar ik kan niet zien of die kettingen verbonden zijn met de T4's, dat kan gezichtsbedrog zijn. Als de foto's iets duidelijker waren geweest..



Als je naar de eerste foto kijkt zie je dat de linker bar niet onder dezelfde hoek als het spant van de tent hangt. Ook komen de kettingen precies op het uiteinde van de barren uit. Mij lijkt het dat ze dus aan de kettingen hangen...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zo doen we het dus inderdaad niet! Moet je die kleuren zien van het front!  :Big Grin:  

En die kettingen: waar zijn ze anders naartoe gespannen? Ik zie ze ook niet onder de T4's weer uit komen...

----------


## outvorst

Deze barren zaten idd met kettingen vast, en voor de volledigheid, deze maakten geen deel uit van lichtshow van de band, maar hoorden tot de standaarduitrusting van de tent en werden gebruikt om tijdens andere activiteiten de boel op het podium van wat licht te voorzien.

Groet,
Hans

----------


## rinus bakker

Kortom ... zo doen WE het dus niet, maar zo'n tentenbouwer dus wel.
Weet hij veel.
T4 pakweg 20kg?
Dan staat er op die kettinkjes dus waarschijnlijk een kracht van 30kg of daaromtrent (er is er een die werkt haast als een horizontale tui.)
Maar dan hebben we ca. 30kg dwarse kracht staat op die gordingen (die vierkante 40x40mm? buisliggertjes tussen de alu-hoofdspanten). 
Zullen ze hoogstens een beetje van doorbuigen.... en daarvan heeft een tentenbouwer natuurlijk geen verstand.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Kortom ... zo doen WE het dus niet, maar zo'n tentenbouwer dus wel.



Of de organisatie die zelf een beetje lichtmeuk heeft geregeld en nog een paar meter ketting had liggen...

----------


## rinus bakker

> maar hoorden tot de standaarduitrusting van de tent



dat is wat de bewering is 
- en daarin wordt de organisatie in het geheel niet genoemd....

als zijn die vaak niet geheel vrij te pleiten vanwege de neiging tot
*"cheap cheap cheap"!*

----------


## Upgrading your system

Maargoed, dan zitten ze in ieder geval nog met kettingen vast. ik heb het regelmatig gezien dat het met touwtjes vastzat.

wanneer je er dan over begint krijg je reacties als: wat weegt het nou helemaal en die gordingen zijn best stevig.
en wat moet je dan?? ik houd het op hopen dat het goedgaat. en vooral niet eronder gaan staan.

vreemd genoeg krijg ik altijd "ongelijk" (bij wijze van spreken dan) omdat ik het nog nooit fout heb zien gaan. voordeel ervan is dat er dus nooit ongelukken onder mijn ogen zijn gebeurt met dit soort padvinderspraktijken, nadeel is dat degenen die op zo'n manier "riggen" (eigelijk een belediging voor het edele vak van rigger maargoed) er nooit iets van leren.

we zullen ziet wie er aan het langste eind gaat trekken. maar ik denk dat je door veilig te werken op een gegeven moment het langste eind nogweleens in handen houd.

----------


## rinus bakker

> we zullen ziet wie er aan het langste eind gaat trekken. maar ik denk dat je door veilig te werken op een gegeven moment het langste eind nogweleens in handen houd.



en dat weet ik wel zeker... (binnen de kontekst van de relativiteitstheorie)
en 
zolang er koeien rondlopen op deze wereld zullen er ook altijd cowboys zijn,
en zolang 'prutsen' een werkwoord is, zolang zullen we ook zien dat mensen prutsen dus ook werk vinden.
Genoeg over deze tent-knoei-praktijk.
De volgende graag.....

----------

